# Intrawest resale rules (can we challenge them?)



## MROB

Hello,
I'm a new TUG member and I like what I found on this site.

I read a lot about Intrawest resale rules they implanted in 2007, do you know if  somebody already try to challenge them?

They said they want to protect the price of the point (to protect the owners) but the only result I can see is a lower price for resale, who wants to resale is has to be an owner ...

If we want to verify how many owners are in the position to try to sell their points, what can you propose to do?


----------



## Bill4728

I don't remember what the new rules are.  Do you have a copy?


----------



## MROB

*Receive from CI representative*

This is the email they sent my

At current, Club Intrawest Memberships and additional Resort Points can be purchased with a starting price point of approximately $220 USD/CND per Resort Point, subject to tiered pricing dependent on the amount of Resort Points purchased.  Market value for Club Intrawest Memberships will vary.

The price needs to be $175 to be eligible for IBP (ExtraOrdinary Escapes), otherwise it is up to you what you think is fair, perhaps you could research other Memberships for sale online to get an idea. 


For those Members who are selling their Membership and want to pass along ExtraOrdinary Escapes to their purchaser, they may apply to do so:

• The Member selling the Resort Points must be eligible for ExtraOrdinary Escapes

• The Resort Points sold meet the minimum price requirement of $175 per Resort Point depending on the Purchaser’s country of residence.

• The purchaser pays Intrawest an ExtraOrdinary Escapes Enrollment Fee of $10 USD for each Resort Point purchased.

• The purchaser has not attended a sales presentation provided by Intrawest in the previous 12 months.

When a Member sells a portion of their Resort Points or all of their Resort Points to a third party, the buyer would have access to using the Extraordinary Escapes program with the purchased Resort Points, including the Hilton Grand Vacation Clubs, only if you purchase the Resort Points at least at $175 per Point. These Resort Points would be then eligible to be used with Extraordinary Escapes. The buyer just needs to pay Intrawest an ExtraOrdinary Escapes Enrollment Fee of $10 USD for each Resort Point purchased.

If the sell them for less than that, the buyer would never have access to purchasing the enrollment to ExtraOrdinary Escapes for those Resort Points.

For eligible Members, they may purchase their ExtraOrdinary Escapes Membership by paying the annual Membership fee of $179 USD. A Reservation Fee of $20 USD/night applies and is payable at time of booking. A separate exchange fee structure exists for all Interval International Exchanges which can be viewed at www.clubintrawest.com. There is no Reservation Fee required for reservations at Hilton Grand Vacations Club locations. All fees are subject to change.

A Membership in the ExtraOrdinary Escapes Vacation Program automatically terminates on the sale of a Membership in the Club. A Member may not assign his/her membership in the ExtraOrdinary Escapes Vacation Program.


----------



## pspcres

*Current Price Point for Club Intrawest Exercise of FROR?*

I have recently seen ebay auctions where Club Intrawest points have sold at alarmingly low values...as in less than $10 per point. The market for CI seems very dysfunctional. The high annual maintenance fees make the value of points extremely low. The ability for any points owner to exit CI and still have any hope of recouping one's initial investment is a complete false pretense. I wonder if anyone has ever sued them over the wording in their presentation - as in "investment" or "buy-back" It boggles my mind that people still pay crazy prices per point and buy from the developer, when they can literally buy for cents on the dollar by going re-sale. 

Does anyone know the approximate price point that CI is currently exercising their First Right of Refusal on re-sale of points? 

I still enjoy vacationing at the properties, but the price per point to do so is extremely high, given the maintenance fees...not to mention an allocation over time of whatever one initially paid for the points!


----------



## MROB

Hello,

I had so many emails and calls exchange with CI, they refused to understand the problem they created with the rules excluding the resale from the EE program.

I had something on the road with Lawers to verify the rights of CI.

I will let know everybody before Xmast if everything goes well.


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
ExtraOrdinary escapes is such a bad use of points I don't know why anyone would want it. We have never used it. I think that it is a bonus to the new buyer to not be allowed to join.

I think that the bigger problem is that someone who bought resale a bunch of years ago had a terrible time getting CI and II to allow them a personal II account.

Also, I seem to remember that when selling, the full purchase price must be held in escrow until CI decides if they will exercise FROR. So the purchaser has to put the money up front and then if FROR  is not waived they have to wait to get their money back. Doesn't encourage buyers!

We stayed with II when Club Intrawest went to RCI and we have stayed as an individual owner when they returned to II. We almost exclusively book studios and 1 bedroom units to deposit with II.


----------



## tashamen

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> ExtraOrdinary escapes is such a bad use of points I don't know why anyone would want it. We have never used it.
> 
> We stayed with II when Club Intrawest went to RCI and we have stayed as an individual owner when they returned to II. We almost exclusively book studios and 1 bedroom units to deposit with II.



Totally agree with the above.  I don't choose to belong to EE, and also still have my individual membership with II, though I never deposit CI units any more.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

TSPam said:


> I think that the bigger problem is that someone who bought resale a bunch of years ago had a terrible time getting CI and II to allow them a personal II account.



I heard this as well.  Is an effective strategy booking a popular week at Whistler then depositing it with SFX?


----------



## TSPam

Maple_Leaf said:


> I heard this as well.  Is an effective strategy booking a popular week at Whistler then depositing it with SFX?



I have never done anything except deposit with II so I am not even sure you are allowed to rent out your CI weeks

Pam


----------



## Bill4728

Maple_Leaf said:


> I heard this as well.  Is an effective strategy booking a popular week at Whistler then depositing it with SFX?



NO  it isn't a good idea. Why?  Because II values CI weeks greatly (even off season CI weeks). so You can reserve an off season CI week (best if it is a 1 bd) and deposit the week into II ( must be a sunday - sunday week) and get top of the line trades. We use about 75 CI points/week and therefore get 2 trades from our 150 CI pts.


----------



## Jo Jo

Hi Bill,

Do you a few examples of the trades you are able to pull using your strategy?  

Thx.


----------



## Bill4728

I've been able to trade a 1 bed whistler in Oct which cost me about 75 CI pts for 
- Hyatt in Key west 2bd
- Marriott in Kauai  2bd
- Hyatt in Carmel  1 bd
- Marriott  in Newport Ca  2 bd
- Westin in Maui  2 bd 
- CI Whistler summer  2 bd

We are able to travel at minute  (within 3 months) and also love to travel in the fall when travel demand is least  so that may help us.


----------

